# Probleme mit POPUP Window



## pAinLeSS (16. Dez 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit dem Verlinken in einem tooltip popup. ich habe in meinem tooltip einen hyperlink zu einer anderen seite. Und will das das Verlinkte Fenster in einem neuen Fenster mit einer festen größe geöffnet wird. Doch irgendwie schaffe ich das nicht. 
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.


Hier mein Script:

Dieser Tag öffnet ein neues Fenster. Ist aber nur ein normaler link:

 <td height="14"> <div align="right">*<a href="index.htm" target="_self"><font size="2" onclick="MM_openBrWindow('start.htm','','scrollbars=yes,width=930,height=665')">Enter 
                Webside</font></a>*</div></td>



Und das selbe sollte mit diesem Tag passieren aber ich weis nicht wo ich die Fenster größe angeben muss:

 <td height="16" colspan="4"> <div align="center">I Agree', STICKY, CAPTION, 'Achtung!', CENTER);" onmouseout="nd();">Enter Webside</a></div></td>

MfG
pAinLeSS


----------



## Stefan1200 (16. Dez 2003)

Du bist gerade mit einer JavaScript Frage in einem Java Forum gelandet. JavaScript und Java ist nicht das Gleiche.
Aber vielleicht hat ja trotzdem jemand eine Idee.


----------



## bygones (16. Dez 2003)

habe selbst zwar auch keine antwort, bei solchen Fragen aber immer bei selfhtml nachschauen   

http://selfhtml.teamone.de/javascript/objekte/window.htm#open


----------

